# The Key to Overcoming this Disorder



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Note: I said Overcoming not Recovering.

Living with this dis-ease of the mind is not easy. We are ina constant struggle to maintain our Sanity and Peace of Mind is Hard to Find. Now, the key is to find your Happiness and to keep on living. What I mean is, stay in school, get to work, find a girlfriend or boyfriend, etc etc. That is basically it, that's it right there. Don't let these experiences of Dissociation stop you from getting out of bed, getting out of the house and enjoying yourself.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed it gets worse the more you give it "life". You make a monster out of one of your body's own defense mechanisms lol.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Note: I said Overcoming not Recovering.
> 
> Living with this dis-ease of the mind is not easy. We are ina constant struggle to maintain our Sanity and Peace of Mind is Hard to Find. Now, the key is to find your Happiness and to keep on living. What I mean is, stay in school, get to work, find a girlfriend or boyfriend, etc etc. That is basically it, that's it right there. Don't let these experiences of Dissociation stop you from getting out of bed, getting out of the house and enjoying yourself.


100% agree, great post man


----------

